# 9 weeks pregnant and been bleeding



## Molly00

Hi, Im new to this website. I am really worried as I am 9 + 2 weeks pregant and have been bleeding for about a week now. Just light spotting with a few clots which got slightly heavier yesterday. But today it has stopped. I had a scan 3 days ago and was told that the baby was small and that the heartbeat can sometimes not be seen when it is that small. So they will rescan me in 4 days' time. Just wondered if anyone else has had a similar experience with a positive outcome. I have already had 2 miscarriages and am 42 now so really don't want to lose this little bun!


----------



## _Vicky_

hi ya 

I bled a lot at 6 weeks one in the afternoon and one in the evening the blood started brown but then turned red. I didnt bleed anymore than that and no clots or pain - I had a scan three days later and they found twins who are now 21 months old. 

I hope it all turns out ok sweetie - bleeding is very very common xxxxx


----------



## Garnet

I had bleeding at major bleeding at 6 weeks and it was sub chronic hematoma and the baby was fine. It was like I had my period for two days with clots but it went away..


----------



## SecondTimeMom

I hope it's nothing...my midwife once told me the number one reason for bleeding outside of your normal cycles is pregnancy so sometimes it just happens. Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Molly00

So, i went for a second scan today. the baby has grown by 2mm to 5.2mm (still very small for 10 weeks) but they still can't find a heartbeat. I now have to wait another 10 days to be rescanned so that they can find out whats going on.. nightmare. They said that it is possible that they may not find a heartbeat if the baby is that small...so I have to wait. :cry:


----------



## happymamma

Well, the good news is the baby is growing! Did they say how many weeks the baby measures? Can it be you're just wrong on your dates?


----------



## Molly00

HI there, thanks for your reply. I am pretty sure about my lmp date - 18 August and I am fairly regular so it's quite confusing that the baby has grown but, is so much smaller than expected at this time...Really hoping that my 3rd miscarriage isn't on the cards....


----------



## happymamma

It looks like that measurement is right for about 6 weeks,.. just a thought, maybe you had a chemical, or an early mc which would explain the bleeding, but became pregnant right away? You seem to be 4 weeks off, a full cycle length. It would explain also why its hard to find the heartbeat, it may still be too early! When did you get your first bfp for this pg?


----------



## Gia7777

Sending good thoughts and warm wishes that everything turns out just fine... I can imagine the 10 day wait will be very difficult but hang in there!


----------



## Molly00

HI, thanks for your replies. Got my first positive pregnancy test on 15 September - exactly 4 weeks after lmp date .... the size of the little bun does definitely indicate 4 weeks difference from what I have read. I am keeping my fingers crossed for some glimmer of hope. Don't want to miscarry again. This is definitely the longest I have gone so far (if the 10 week, not the 6 week date is correct)


----------



## happymamma

Well it's good you're keeping positive. I know its hard to not worry though. I dont want to offer false hope, I just cant help but wonder if your dates are off since the baby is consistantly growing. I wish you all the best, please keep us posted!


----------



## Nrs2772

Molly00 said:


> So, i went for a second scan today. the baby has grown by 2mm to 5.2mm (still very small for 10 weeks) but they still can't find a heartbeat. I now have to wait another 10 days to be rescanned so that they can find out whats going on.. nightmare. They said that it is possible that they may not find a heartbeat if the baby is that small...so I have to wait. :cry:

At my doctors office they don't generally look for the baby's heartbeat prior to 12 weeks because it is so difficult to find before that time. The fact the baby is growing is good news. :hugs:


----------



## Anabella

I had bleeding between weeks 6 and 10 due to subchorionic hemorrhage, and now I'm on week 33 and the baby is as healthy as can be, so sometimes these things resolve themselves. I know how worrying it can be though. Praying that all goes well for you to!


----------



## Molly00

Well, i went for my scan about 10 days ago and the baby had stopped growiing, so the outcome was then certain. I opted for medical management and took the first pill the following day. Unfortunately, the second lot of pills, taken as pessaries didn't work so I ended up having a ERPC on my 12 week date. Third miscarriage now, so they will do some tests and hopefully find out why I keep miscarrying...


----------



## Anais

As someone else said, the baby is growing so that is positive. I've never been through this myself but really feel for you and don't know what to say other than try to relax and distract yourself with movies and friends etc. What will be will be & theres no point in driving yourself mad or making yourself have a miscarriage by stressing.


----------



## Ferne

I'm so sorry Molly. Make sure they test the baby so that they can find out why this keeps happening. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## happymamma

Oh sweety I really had faith, I'm so sorry ur going through this! I pray that they find out why this keeps happening. It may be something really simple to fix, and ur next pg will be a sticky bean! xxx


----------



## sokillni

I now have to wait another 10 days to be rescanned so that they can find out whats going on.. nightmare.


----------



## Sunshine12

Really sorry Molly. :(


----------

